# Libreoffice for PowerPC64



## Curtis Hamilton (Dec 5, 2016)

I've successfully built Libreoffice-4.3.7 on FreeBSD 10.2/PowerPC64, that has menu icons,  toolbars and graphics.  With the exception of the Base application, everything seems to be working correctly.

To get it to build, I had to take the "hatchet" approach, due to a flaw in the big/little endian logic used in the code.  I removed tests for endianess and "little endian" specific code in most modules.  Leaving the "big endian" specific code as the default.  I believe the issue with the Base application is due to "hatchet" that was taken to the code to get a build with working menu icons,  toolbars and graphics.

I still working to find and correct the logic flaw and develop patches against the code base.

Anyone interested?


----------



## Curtis Hamilton (Dec 6, 2016)

I've resolved the remaining issues.  Libreoffice4 now builds with full functionality.

Anyone interested can find the patch at the URL below:

https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=200020


----------

